# Anyone have one of these



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.acwholesalers.com/PhotoDetails.asp?ShowDESC=N&ProductCode=18014
I was thinking about getting one of these to put near my heating and cooling exhaust to pick up the finer dust that escapes. 
What do you use?


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't have one, but I've heard good things about them. I already have heating, and cooling in my garage. But this is a great little heater.

AJ


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I just buy MERV 12 furnace filters and put them on the air intake.

MERV 12 is good to about 1 micron.

You can go up from there to a MERV 16 which captures down to .3 microns dust.

I caution you to use staged filters because the higher the MERV rating, the more they cost. The MERV 12's that I use are $13/ea and I change them every two months. It takes 4 of them to do a complete change.

The staged part gets changed every week in the shop and is a MERV 2 or whatever is cheap. I pay about $4 for three pleated MERV 2 filters.

I may make an intermediate filter holder to take a MERV 6, but for the moment this is keeping the dust out of the house and keeps the wife from frowning too much.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

AJ unless I read it wrong this is just an air filter I thought of hanging it in my shop its a lot cheaper than the JET units 
Emerson media air cleaners ship with a MERV 8 media filterGenuine White-Rodgers ACM1000 media cabinet.
Includes Steel Frame, Access Door and Filter.
Filter Measures 16×21 x 5 inches.
CFM Range 600-1200 cfm.
http://www.acwholesalers.com/White-Rodgers-Indoor-Air-Quality-p/18014.htm


----------

